# Brick And Mortar Shops



## LandyMan (11/2/14)

Hi all,

I am looking for Liqua e-juice, but stock seems to be an issue. Anywhere in the Sandton-ish area where I can pop in and get a couple of bottles, and not wait for the courier guys to deliver?

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

I believe there is a vape shop in Melrose Arch, but I'm not sure if they stock liqua


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for Liqua e-juice, but stock seems to be an issue. Anywhere in the Sandton-ish area where I can pop in and get a couple of bottles, and not wait for the courier guys to deliver?
> 
> ...



Carefull with liqua lots of fakes around. Only buy from trusted vendors. I know in cape town its a nightmare. Hope thats not the case in jhb.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

True that - easiest way to tell, is the raised triangle on the label - unless the counterfeiters have copied that now as well


----------



## LandyMan (11/2/14)

Thanks for the tips guys. I am sure Vapeshop.co.za is legit?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)

As far as I know they are, they just opened up in Melrose Arch


----------



## Tom (11/2/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for Liqua e-juice, but stock seems to be an issue. Anywhere in the Sandton-ish area where I can pop in and get a couple of bottles, and not wait for the courier guys to deliver?
> 
> ...


when I started vaping I bought Liqua from Hans, and eciggies reseller. He is in Sunninghill. His number you can find under the agents section of eciggies.co.za


----------



## Zodiac (11/2/14)

Derick said:


> True that - easiest way to tell, is the raised triangle on the label - unless the counterfeiters have copied that now as well


Yes, they have @Derick, so right now, the only differences are that the original has a flexible silica nozzle, and the fake has a hard plastic one, and one smells good and the other like old medicine, lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

Holy crap ok - well interestingly when liqua first went up on our site we got a mail from Ritchy (the guys in Italy that make liqua) - they wanted to know where we got it from - once we told them our supplier, they said cool - that is legit liqua - now we are even listed on their website under store locator

So maybe that is another way to check, http://www.ritchy.com/store-locator - uses google maps, so plug in your address and zoom out to see who is your closest supplier - and you know you have ligit liqua


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Just a question Derick. I thought Ritchy was a chinese company? Am i mistaken here?


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

Oh Wow, you are right - I always read "Itialian Flavours" and assumed...

read this page of theirs and their factory is in China, but they do make it themselves
http://www.ritchy.com/our-production


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

LOL, they are clever though about their packaging. Calling it Italian flavours probably makes it sell a thousand times better


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

yep, and I was suckered by it as well...


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

Derick said:


> yep, and I was suckered by it as well...



Me too


----------

